
The Internet of Things That Talk About You Behind Your Back - kushti
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/the-internet-of-things-that-talk-about-you-behind-your-back
======
ocdtrekkie
I have a home automation system that only has one route to talk to the outside
world: A serial connection to my computer. I control the devices in my home
automation system with code written in Visual Basic .NET (Yes, I know.)

My home automation system doesn't spy on me. Any device I add to my system
must be able to be controlled by some Visual Basic .NET code, locally. No API
services welcome.

------
zby
This anthropomorphising is a good way to deliver the message:

The devices and applications are not any more simple tools, like a hammer or
axe, that we operate - they are more controlled remotely by their creators
then by their users.

